# Best brunch venue.......?!



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

As I am not currently working the lovely people I know out here have given me the task of organising the next brunch. Having only been here for a month I haven't really got much to go on. 

Any recommendations would be gratefully received. Am looking at either Thursday evenings or Friday lunch

Thanks!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there are soooo many places to do brunch. Do you have any specific budget in mind?

check out timeoutdubai.com for the list of the best brunches (according to them anyway)


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

If you don't mind paying a bit more, bubblicious at the Westin is lovely


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah I know - that's the problem. Have already consulted Time Out but even in there loads are listed. Went to Latitude for Friday brunch the other week and that was lovely but would like to try others rather than keep going back to the same place all the time - seems a shame not to try other places out when there is so much choice.

have heard Bubblicious is nice but unfort hubby is not a fan :-/ men ;-)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Al Qasr never disappoints.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Spice Island


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Latitude is great, also try the new one at Zabeel Saray, very nice, as is Mina Salaam, and the palace in Old town.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Spice Island is a great place, but I would not advise it for Friday Brunch, as it is usually crawling with noisy kids running amok.

If you don't have a budget constraint, my current favorite is Spectrum on 1, at the Fairmont Dubai.

That being said, the weather is starting to be nice, and you may want to consider the ones that have outdoors seeting.

You also need to tell us what kind of mood you are looking for. There are a lot of nice places that I have shied away from, on account of the very stupid idea a lot of places have gotten that to attract people, you need to have "live entertainment" so they go all out with a band of 3 or 4 bad musicians that are so loud you can't speak to each other...
For this reason, no more Ewaan at the palace old town or Safran at Atlantis for me, though they are excellent brunches.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Spice Island is a great place, but I would not advise it for Friday Brunch, as it is usually crawling with noisy kids running amok.
> 
> If you don't have a budget constraint, my current favorite is Spectrum on 1, at the Fairmont Dubai.
> 
> ...


Good call on Saffron, although I also don't really enjoy the food there either. I prefer Anise at Intercon DFC


----------

